# She straight up quit on the air!



## aziajs (Aug 16, 2006)

This is funny.  I totally feel what she is saying though. 

_After six years of being a part time On Air Personality at WBLX, Inetta the Mood Setta exits WBLX in Mobile with a BANG! Listen to her quit live on the air unexpectedly Saturday afternoon!_

http://www.zshare.net/audio/iquitthisbitch-mp3.html


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

whoa.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 16, 2006)

lmaoo, i think that was pretty good


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh wow, hahahaha...


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 16, 2006)

*Good for her
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 16, 2006)

holy crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good for her


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG. Wow.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW, that was a very bold move.  I'm surprised they didn't cut her off.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 16, 2006)

whoa, hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good for her though


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 16, 2006)

thats awesome!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 16, 2006)

I have no idea who she is but...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dang, six bucks! I would quit that mofo too!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 17, 2006)

lmfao!!!!!!!!!! you go girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 18, 2006)

Go on girl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats what Star Jones wanted to do when she quit The View, but she didn't have enough balls to do it!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Haha, that was great. I'm surprised they didn't cut her off either-and what's more usually the radio has a delay and it's not truly "live" but I guess in this case it was.  $6.00/hour after six years?!?! That is ridiculous!  Teenagers in their first jobs make more than that! I would've quit too!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 18, 2006)

AH. AHAHAHAHAHA. That is amazing. WOW!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, this is actually a local station for me.  This is one time I wish I'd been listening (I'm totally devoted to XM Radio because I can't stand terrestrial radio).  I'm sooo glad she did this, no one deserves that kind of treatment!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Dang, six bucks! I would quit that mofo too!_

 
i know.... that was cool


----------

